# Yakima full detail PDF



## garage_life (3/1/19)

Make sticky please mods and copy to cloud users. 
Seems pretty decent, scaling is a bit crappy bit a great resource to have saved on the confuser. 

https://www.yakimachief.com/wp-content/uploads/Yakima_Chief_Hops_Varieties.pdf


----------

